

HTTP Status Rappers - LiveTheDream
http://httpstatusrappers.com/

======
mellamoyo
No http 418 "I'm a teapot"? (RFC 2324) <http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324>

------
dromidas
wat

Someone explain this to those of us cut off from pop culture.

~~~
BerislavLopac
I'm not very well versed in the rap lyrics, but can recognize a few:

301 - Moved permanently: Will Smith'c character from the Fresh Prince TV show
moved to Bel Air.

401 - Unauthorized: MC Hammer had a song "Can't Touch This"

I'm not sure about the others so I'll let someone else fill in. :-)

~~~
178
300 - Multiple choices: Eminem, "would the real slim shady please stand up"

It's a hiphop quiz, nice!

 _HINT_ \- click on the image to see it bigger AND the track it is refering to
is embedded below!

Edit: Not all have to refer to a special line in a track. 2Pac is just "Gone"
i guess.

~~~
asaramis
204 - No Content - P Diddy - A rapper who has somehow gained fame yet has no
real creative output

202 - Accepted - Jay Z - Guessing a reference to him always talking about
graduating from the School of Hard Knocks?

200 - OK - L'il Jon - His most popular guttural exclamation from his song of
the same name

304 - Not modified - Dre - You may have forgotten about him, but he's still
Dre

402 - Payment Required - 50 Cent - He is one looking to Get Rich or Die Tryin'

404 - Not Found - Sisqo - He introduced us to the Thong Song, but then has
been nowhere to be found in over a decade

413 - Request Entity too large - Rick Ross - The man is just so damn big

(not sure if the songs are directly connected to the reference as in the case
of Sisqo or Rick Ross, but more to the rapper?)

------
pla3rhat3r
Brilliant!

------
josegonzalez
#strong

